# Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange



## hecht99 (15. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Themen wie "die dünnste Schnur" oder sämtliche Gerätethreads lassen mich immer überlegen, wo es überhaupt noch Entwicklungspotential gibt und wo bereits das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist.

Bspl: 
Schnüre: Vor 15 Jahren hatte eine 0,30er Angelschnur die gleiche Tragkraft wie eine 0,22er heute.
Rollen: Die Funktionsfähigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit der Bremse ist kein Vergleich mehr
Ruten: Das Gewicht hat sich bei vergleichbaren Modellen nahezu halbiert

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Spielraum in der Weiterentwicklung beinahe aufgebraucht bzw. eine deutliche Steigerung des Mehrwerts nicht mehr möglich.

Wo seht ihr noch Entwicklungspotential?
 Welche Erfindungen würdet ihr als sinnvoll erachten?


----------



## Nordan (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

So lange es noch zahlende Kunden gibt, wird immer weiterentwickelt 
Wie weit das ganze geht entscheiden wieder wir angler selbst. Ich seh dem ganzen keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Spielraum in der Weiterentwicklung beinahe aufgebraucht bzw. eine deutliche Steigerung des Mehrwerts nicht mehr möglich.



Diese Vermutung ist wohl so alt, wie die erste technologische Erfindung der Menscheit, der Faustkeil. Und immer wieder gabs was neues, besseres.


----------



## wobbler68 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Hallo

Bei den Schnüren gebe ich dir recht.


Bei den Rollen,da hab ich früher so max 130-150 DM,meist unter 100 DM  ausgegeben,da ist es nicht besser geworden.#d
Wenn ich da meine alten Daiwa ,ABU oder DAM Rollen hernehme ,sind die vom Lauf und der Bremse wie am ersten Tag.
Da muss ich heute schon deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen um vergleichbares/haltbares zu bekommen.
Vor allem die Qualität hat da stark nachgelassen.

Bei den Angeln ist wohl die Haltbarkeit,das was noch zu verbessern geht.
Heute schaust du eine Angel nur schief an und sie bricht.
Wenn ich da an die alten Glasfaserpeitschen denke |rolleyes ,die konntest du auf den Weg zum Wasser hinter dir her schleifen,hat denen nichts ausgemacht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Bei den Rollen,da hab ich früher so max 130-150 DM,meist unter 100 DM  ausgegeben,da ist es nicht besser geworden.#d
> Wenn ich da meine alten Daiwa ,ABU oder DAM Rollen hernehme ,sind die vom Lauf und der Bremse wie am ersten Tag.
> Da muss ich heute schon deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen um vergleichbares/haltbares zu bekommen.
> Vor allem die Qualität hat da stark nachgelassen.


obacht, der themenstarter meint offensichtlich mit damals- vor 15 jahren-.
da gab´s aber durchaus schon genug kernschrott für gutes geld.


----------



## zokker (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Das ist auch eine Form der Weiterentwicklung. "Geplante  Obsoleszenz"


----------



## Fr33 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Der Kunstköder bzw. der ganze Spinnfischsektor wird weiter entwickelt. Wallerangeln und auch das Karpfenangeln wird nach wie vor Updates erhalten. Bischen ins Hintertreffen wird das Friedfischangeln betreffen. Da sehe ich seit Jahren immer weniger neues. Mal gab es THE METHOD... dann Miniboilies. Aber am Gerät selber hat sich da jetzt nicht mehr soo viel getan.


----------



## hecht99 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> obacht, der themenstarter meint offensichtlich mit damals- vor 15 jahren-.
> da gab´s aber durchaus schon genug kernschrott für gutes geld.



Von damals hab ich nichts geschrieben da ich  persönlich mit meinen 26 Jahren nur über die letzten 15 Jahre sinnvoll reden kann, obwohl ich schon mit 6 angefangen hab. Ihr dürft aber gerne die Zeitspanne erweitern, der Faustkeil ist zwar jetzt ein bisschen arg erweitert aber sonst sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Purist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Bspl:
> Schnüre: Vor 15 Jahren hatte eine 0,30er Angelschnur die gleiche Tragkraft wie eine 0,22er heute.



Beispiele? Oder willst du Geflochtene mit Mono verschmischen? Die Geflochtene gab's auch vor 15 Jahren schon und die trug etwa genausoviel oder wenig wie heute. 



hecht99 schrieb:


> Rollen: Die Funktionsfähigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit der Bremse ist kein Vergleich mehr



Gute Bremsen gab's auch vor 15 Jahren schon, nur eben nicht bei allen Rollen.




hecht99 schrieb:


> Ruten: Das Gewicht hat sich bei vergleichbaren Modellen nahezu halbiert



Zu welchem Preis? 



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr noch Entwicklungspotential?
> Welche Erfindungen würdet ihr als sinnvoll erachten?



Haltbarkeit bzw. Qualität, aber daran hat kaum ein Hersteller Interesse |supergri




Andal schrieb:


> Diese Vermutung ist wohl so alt, wie die erste  technologische Erfindung der Menscheit, der Faustkeil. Und immer wieder  gabs was neues, besseres.



Ja und Nein, manche Technologien verschwanden für Jahrtausende um irgendwann wiederentdeckt zu werden, andere wurden verkompliziert (oft auch nur optisch völlig verhunzt!) und mussten sich (meist in schlechten Zeiten) erst einmal wieder zurückentwickeln. Das Prinzip wurde durch die Industrialisierung natürlich noch erweitert: Es wird primär nur das produziert, was maximalen Gewinn verspricht.


----------



## bombe20 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

es wird im angelbereich, wie auch in anderen bereichen immer irgendwelche findigen marketingheinis geben, die neuerfundenes und neu erfundenes an den mann bringen wollen. und die entsprechenden industrien werden dann schon in den startlöchern stehen um alle preissegmente abzudecken. auch technologisch wird es keinen stillstand geben.
das wird wohl immer so weiter gehen. es sei denn vom gesetzgeber wird das angeln so unattraktiv gemacht, dass der markt keine lohnende geschäfte mehr abwirft.

bestes beispiel für die optimierung von zielgerichtetem marketing ist die jüngste balzer-umfrage.


----------



## jranseier (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der Kunstköder bzw. der ganze Spinnfischsektor wird weiter entwickelt. Wallerangeln und auch das Karpfenangeln wird nach wie vor Updates erhalten. Bischen ins Hintertreffen wird das Friedfischangeln betreffen. Da sehe ich seit Jahren immer weniger neues. Mal gab es THE METHOD... dann Miniboilies. Aber am Gerät selber hat sich da jetzt nicht mehr soo viel getan.



Da gebe ich Dir recht, allerdings sind die Gründe meiner Meinung nach die, dass im Bereich Spinnfischen derzeit am meisten Umsatz gemacht wird, gefolgt von Waller- und Karpfenangeln. Deshalb wird hier auch viel weiterentwickelt und sei es auch nur altes Zeug unter neuem Namen. Im Bereich Friedfischangeln rentiert sich die Weiterentwicklung gerade halt nicht, kann sich aber ändern, wenn eine neu Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Vielleicht wird irgendwann mal Rotaugenangeln mit einer 15m Stippe mit 500g Gewicht supermodern. Dann kostet die Stippe halt € 500,-- oder oder

ranseier


----------



## W-Lahn (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Bspl:
> Schnüre: Vor 15 Jahren hatte eine 0,30er Angelschnur die gleiche Tragkraft wie eine 0,22er heute.



Also bei den Tragkräften hat sich eigentlich nichts geändert, oder vergleichst du hier Mono mit geflochtener? Wenn nicht bitte ein Link zu dieser revolutionären Schnur (die scheinbar vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen ist) :g


----------



## Andal (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Purist schrieb:


> Es wird primär nur das produziert, was maximalen Gewinn verspricht.



Und genau da findet sich immer etwas, was irgendwer haben will. Geh nur einmal wegen "nur mal schauen" in einen Angelladen, dann findest du diese Aussage am eigenen Leib/Geldbeutel bestätigt. A Bisserl wos geht immer! #h


----------



## Seele (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Purist schrieb:


> Haltbarkeit bzw. Qualität, aber daran hat kaum ein Hersteller Interesse |supergri



Da täuscht du dich. Meiner Meiner Meinung nach kommen gerade solche, oft kleine Firmen, immer mehr ins Spiel. Denn die Kluft wird größer, nämlich zwischen Anglern denen rein die Funktion wichtig ist und denen die ihr Hobby wirklich leben und lieben. 
Natürlich haben solche Produkte ihren Preis. 
Siehe handgebaute Köder, Ruten oder auch Futter mit Qualität.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Genau, nennt man Schweinezyklus in marktwirtschaftlicher Hinsicht.
Nach 10 Jahren selbstverständlicher hoher Qualität durfte es ruhig ein bischen billiger sein.
Nach 10 Jahren Gemülle ist die Nachfrage nach Qualität wieder höher.
Nach 10 Jahren selbstverständlicher hoher Qualität darfs ruhig wieder ein bischen billiger sein. 
So geht das immer weiter ...

Andererseits, man schaue aufs Automobil mit Explosionsmotor oder selbst PCs, Handys, Tablets und Fernseher, die Dynamik ist da raus oder schon gleich wieder verpufft, immer noch Scheininnovationen ja, real tut sich damit aber kaum noch etwas. Notwendigkeiten für was Neues aufgrund der Leistung existieren kaum noch. 

Das sehe ich beim Angelgerät schon ähnlich, und solange nicht stark andere Methoden interessant werden, wird sich daran auch wenig ändern. Schein- und Lockangebote wird es destotrotz umso mehr geben, wage ich mal konkret vorherzusagen! :m :q


----------



## exstralsunder (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...um meine "Rute" aufzuwerten, habe ich sie mit elastischem Blattgold umwickelt.




Auch eine Möglichkeit der Wertsteigerung...|rolleyes
Ich prophezeie die Erfindung der Wireless Schnur.
Vielleicht gibts auch irgendwann mal einen Angelhaken aus Carbon oder so?


----------



## Lajos1 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Hallo,

sicher ist vieles besser geworden als früher, aber eben nicht alles.
Ich bleibe mal bei den Fliegenruten, weil ich davon etwas Ahnung habe.
Die Gewichtseinsparnis bei diesen Ruten welche in den letzten 5 bis 15 Jahren um sich gegriffen hat, ist nicht unbedingt von Vorteil.
Die Ruten sind weitaus empfindlicher geworden als früher (ist ja klar, wurden ja auch dünnwandiger) und es ist schwieriger geworden, ein richtig gut ausgewogenes Gerät zu bekommen, da viele Rollen für die ultraleichten Fliegenruten ganz einfach zu schwer sind.
Ausserdem: wenn das Gerät, bei einer, von mir aus 90 Gramm Rute gut ausgewogen ist, werfe ich damit aber locker auch solange wie mit einer 60 Gramm Rute. Selbst meine erste Fliegenrute von 1961, welche ich manchmal noch aus Nostalgiegründen fische und die knapp 140 Gramm wiegt, selbst die werfe ich, mit entsprechender Rolle stundenlang. Hier wird viel Unsinn gemacht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



jranseier schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird irgendwann mal Rotaugenangeln mit einer 15m Stippe mit 500g Gewicht supermodern. Dann kostet die Stippe halt € 500,-- oder oder



Dort waren wir schon vor über 20 Jahren... Stippruten mit Preisen deutlich über 1500DM...




Andal schrieb:


> Und genau da findet sich immer etwas, was irgendwer  haben will. Geh nur einmal wegen "nur mal schauen" in einen Angelladen,  dann findest du diese Aussage am eigenen Leib/Geldbeutel bestätigt. A  Bisserl wos geht immer! #h



Ein Grund mehr nur online zu kaufen 
Bei mir erübrigt sich der Ladenbesuch trotzdem, weil ich vor jedem Kauf abwäge: Brauche ich das wirklich? Zu 99,99% kommt dann ein "Nö" heraus. 

Aber ich wollte damit eigentlich die Weiterspinnerei anstimmen: Den größten Profit macht man schließlich wenn man den billigsten Schrott möglichst teuer in Massen verkaufen kann, wenn man dazu Werbung braucht, soll's so sein. 



Seele schrieb:


> Siehe handgebaute Köder, Ruten oder auch Futter mit Qualität.



..und das wirklich teure: Rollen? Was ist mit denen? Köder und Futter sind Verbrauchsware und die Rutenqualität ist auch bei den Marken nicht das große Problem, schließlich sind viele Händler sehr kulant beim Bruch.


----------



## nostradamus (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Hi,

wer denkt, dass wir in europa gutes gerät haben, der sollte mal in asien nachschauen! Es ist noch mega viel luft vorhanden.
gruß
mario


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Im Vergleich der Ruten von wegen Gewicht und Bruchfestigkeit sind uns die Asiaten weit vorraus.Der Preis auch #q
Meine alte Vollglasrute mit 100 g Wg. ist aber immer noch unschlagbar. #v


----------



## Pikepauly (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ich angle seit gut 15 Jahren fast ausschliesslich mit der Spinnrute, für das Allroundangeln habe ich recht günstiges Angelgerät,
Für meine Spinnruten bin ich aber bereit gutes Geld auszugeben.
Meine Spinnfischerzeit startete mit den alten Sportex Ruten "Made in Germany", dann kamen Harrison und CTS Handmade Ruten, danach Handmade Ruten aus der Schmiede von CMW seine Spin System Ruten, seit diesem Jahr fische ich wieder Sportex die aktuelle TI-Boron und jede Weiterentwicklung/Veränderung war ein Quantensprung. Das das aufhören sollte, solange jemand mit Angelgeräten Geld verdient ist natürlich Quatsch. Das hört nie auf.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Klar hört das irgendwann auf... spätestens wenn man an physikalischen Grenzen angekommen ist


----------



## Andal (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar hört das irgendwann auf... spätestens wenn man an physikalischen Grenzen angekommen ist



Als das erste Mal der "Adler" zwischen Nürnberg und Fürth verkehren sollte, war man sich absolut sicher, dass der Mensch bei mehr als 30 km/h den Verstand verlieren würde.#6


----------



## pennfanatic (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ich glaube das hat erst auch


----------



## bombe20 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Andal schrieb:


> Als das erste Mal der "Adler" zwischen Nürnberg und Fürth verkehren sollte, war man sich absolut sicher, dass der Mensch bei mehr als 30 km/h den Verstand verlieren würde.#6


"Es gibt keinen Grund, warum jeder einen Computer zu Hause haben sollte.”

Ken Olsen, 1977


----------



## jranseier (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar hört das irgendwann auf... spätestens wenn man an physikalischen Grenzen angekommen ist



Aber da sind wir beim Angelgerät noch ganz ganz weit entfernt.

ranseier


----------



## Purist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo genau ihr die großen Entwicklungsschritte seht, aber ich denke da an solche Dinger wie moderne Futterboote, mit sämtlichem Schnickschnack. Nur sind die nicht die gar nicht auf dem Mist der Angelbranche oder Karpfenfreaks gewachsen, sondern einfach von Modellbauern gemopst worden.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo genau ihr die großen Entwicklungsschritte seht...



Ich auch nicht, denn sonst wäre ich der reichste Berater der Industrie, den die Welt je gesehen hat. 

Abwarten, was schönes trinken und überraschen lassen! |wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo genau ihr die großen Entwicklungsschritte seht, aber ich denke da an solche Dinger wie moderne Futterboote, mit sämtlichem Schnickschnack. Nur sind die nicht die gar nicht auf dem Mist der Angelbranche oder Karpfenfreaks gewachsen, sondern einfach von Modellbauern gemopst worden.



Bis zur GPS vorprogrammierten  und vom Smartphone gesteuerten Futterdrohne ist es dann auch nicht mehr weit, wenn es diese nicht schon gibt?

Jürgen


----------



## bombe20 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo genau ihr die großen Entwicklungsschritte seht[...]


so weit/kurz würde ich gar nicht denken. ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ein guter teil der anglerschaft wieder mit gespließten ruten und rollen im 50er-jahrelook am wasser stehen würden, wenn diese nur kostengünstig herzustellen und mit größtmöglichen profit zu verkaufen wären. die marketingexperten würden schon ordentlich auf uns einhämmern. der markt ist in bewegung, trends werden gemacht oder bedient. und manchmal ist wirklich ein technologischer fortschritt dabei.
geflochtene schnüre und knotenlosverbinder bspw. waren mir beim wiedereinstieg ins angeln fremd, weil ich in meiner jugend das ddr-zeug von meinem vater verwendet habe. dinge, die heute nicht mehr wegzudenken sind...


----------



## geomas (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

In der „Mechanik” des Angelns ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben, aber im Highend-Bereich wird es immer noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten geben.
Wie sich der Massenmarkt unter dem Kostendruck entwickeln wird? Keine Ahnung. Mehr Internet-Marketing, den Hypes und Trends hinterherhecheln steht für kürzere Produktzyklen, im Zweifelsfall nicht sehr kundenfreundlich. 
Ist ja auch zu befürchten, daß Hersteller (oder sagen wir besser Marken) Produktlinien, die kurzfristig kaum Gewinne abwerfen, ratzbatz einstampfen.

Bin auch gespannt, wie sich die Elektronik im Angelbereich entwickelt. Schnurlaufringe mit Bißanzeiger* drin? Posen, die wie „Deeper” nebenher noch dem Angler vermelden, daß der Fisch da ist, aber den Hakenköder lieber betrachtet statt zu beißen?


*) nur die Sensorik, melden tuts dann das Telefon oder Tablett-PC


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

spannendes Thema, war unterwegs, muss ich mal durchackern..

Danke fürs aufmachen des Themas!


----------



## Seele (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Purist schrieb:


> ..und das wirklich teure: Rollen? Was ist mit denen? Köder und Futter sind Verbrauchsware und die Rutenqualität ist auch bei den Marken nicht das große Problem, schließlich sind viele Händler sehr kulant beim Bruch.



Auch hier hab ich was für dich, z.B. die Rollen von Herrn Leicht.


----------



## bombe20 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt, wie sich die Elektronik im Angelbereich entwickelt.


ich hab irgend wann mal ein video von einer selbstanschlagenden und -drillenden rutenhalterung/aufnahme gefunden. das sah so richtig schön bescheuert aus. ich finde es nur leider nicht mehr.

ich hatte es als 1mb großes mp4 noch auf dem rechner und habe es mal bei file-upload hochgeladen. ist aber mehr was zum schmunzeln...

angel.mp4


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

und diverse Unter/Überwasserdrohnen zum von Fische finden bis anködern..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Soweit brauch man gar nicht denken.

Bleib doch einfach mal bei Allerweltsdingen...wie zb Knicklichter.

Klar, die wurden nicht explizit fürs Angeln erfunden, aber wie war das davor?

Pose weiß angemalt und alle paar Minuten übern Teich funzeln.
Und selbst Knicklichter haben sich weiterentwickelt im weiteren Sinne.
Zuerst durch ganz einfache Leuchtposen mit schwache LED und Knopfzellen. 
Ich erinnere mich noch recht genau daran, wie neidisch ich auf meinen Angelfreund zu Ostzeiten war, der damals zu Weihnachten ne Batterie-Leuchtpose geschenkt bekommen hat. Die Dinger kamen damals immerhin 19,-Ostmark...sahen zwar schei**e aus (schwarz/orange) waren mitunter undicht und erinnerten vom Gewicht her eher an den dicken Hechtproppen als an eine Aalpose, aber hey, das Rumgefunzel fiel weg und man verpasste deutlich weniger Bisse.
Knicklichter kannten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht.
Heute sind sie selbstverständlich und nicht mehr wegzudenken.

Später kamen dann Stabbatterien. 
Heute gibt es flexible Antennen aus Lichtleitfaser mit Stabbatterien, die fast den ganzen Sommer über mit einer einzigen Batterie auskommen und jeden kleinsten Zupfer selbst auf weite Entfernung erkennen lassen.


Das nenn ich auch Innovation durch Technik. Und selbst in diesem kleinen Bereich wird die nächsten Jahre bestimmt auch noch was verbessert.

Das ganze könnte man bei vielen Kleinteilen verfolgen, wie zb auch Haken.
Angelt noch wer mit Haken von vor 30 Jahren oder älter?
Ich glaub das will hier keiner mehr wirklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

hhhm, auch wieder wahr. 

Oder die ganzen Abspannmontagen inkl. Zubehör zum Wallerangeln und Dropshot/Finesse - Zeug..


----------



## Purist (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bleib doch einfach mal bei Allerweltsdingen...wie zb Knicklichter.
> Klar, die wurden nicht explizit fürs Angeln erfunden, aber wie war das davor?



Von der Glühwürmchennummer, über fluoreszierende Farbe bis zur Taschenlampenpose ging die Entwicklung. Dann kam das US-Militär mit den Knicklichtern und die LEDs.. 
Es gibt aber noch immer eine Alternative die ohne Pose funktioniert: Grundangeln mit Glocke, Silberpapier oder auch E-Bissanzeiger.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das ganze könnte man bei vielen Kleinteilen verfolgen, wie zb auch Haken.
> Angelt noch wer mit Haken von vor 30 Jahren oder älter?
> Ich glaub das will hier keiner mehr wirklich.



Oh doch, ich angel zwar nur selten mit 30 Jahre alten Haken, aber durchaus fast ausschließlich mit Modellen, die es schon vor 30 Jahren gab. Warum auch nicht, die sind günstig, lassen sich leicht nachschärfen und funktionieren genauso wie moderne Typen. Es soll Angler geben, die nie begriffen haben, dass eine Brünierung auch schon ein guter Rostschutz ist, solange sie nicht angekratzt wird.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Natürlich gibt es diese Alternativen wie Grundmontagen mit Einhängebissanzeiger, Glocke, Silberpapier, Geldstück auf Spule und Blechdose drunter etc etc.
Die wirds auch immer geben, egal wie weit der Fortschritt geht.

Darum gings mir aber nicht, schließlich bezog ich mich allein dabei nur aufs Posenangeln bei Dunkelheit, welches nunmal seinen eigenen Reiz hat. 

Welche Modelle gabs denn noch nicht vor 30 Jahren, wenn man jetzt mal das ganze moderne Spinn/Karpfenangeln dabei außen vorlässt?
Limerick und Öhrhaken kannte mein Großvater schon, und der lebt schon sehr lange nicht mehr.
Mit alten Ruten und Rollen kann man heute noch angeln, mit alten Haken macht das heut keiner mehr, egal ob man die Dinger nun anschleift oder nicht.
Die verwendeten Materialien zur Herstellung sind heute auf einer ganz andren Ebene wie damals.

Alte Posen von anno knips, klar, geht immer...da bewegt man sich was Innovationen angeht eh im Vakuum.
Das Ding muß ne Tragkraft haben und den Biss anzeigen..fertig.
Reicht auch Knopf mit Streichholz 

Oder geht heute noch jemand wirklich aktiv und oft mit Roßhaar los als Schnur? Das macht man evtl. mal aus Nostalgie, aber das ist dann eher nen Gag als wirkliches Angeln.

Am Auto wurde letztlich auch nix wirklich neu erfunden, wir eiern immernoch mit ner 150 Jahre alten Motorentechnik rum und werdens wohl auch noch weitere Dekaden tun.
Achja, Räder gibt es seit wieviel Jahren? Erfindet auch niemand neu, auch wenns viele wollen.

In 100 Jahren werden die Angler auch noch nen Wurm als Köder nehmen und damit genauso fangen wie jetzt oder vor 100 Jahren.


----------



## Purist (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit alten Ruten und Rollen kann man heute noch angeln, mit alten Haken macht das heut keiner mehr, egal ob man die Dinger nun anschleift oder nicht.
> Die verwendeten Materialien zur Herstellung sind heute auf einer ganz andren Ebene wie damals.



Da irrst du dich. Schau 08/15 Köder wie einen Mepps Aglia an, dessen Drillinge gab's auch schon vor 40 Jahren. Ich habe noch ein Päckchen Karpfenhaken von 1992, die gleichen kannst du heute noch immer kaufen, nur steht da inzwischen Owner auf der Packung und sie kosten das Fünffache wie damals. Die Qualität ist immerhin gleich geblieben 
Es ist einfach nicht so, dass es 100te Hakenhersteller geben würde, es gibt 3-4 Global Player und die haben alle ihre Uraltmodelle noch im Programm, weil die sich lustigerweise auch noch am besten verkaufen. Fortschritt? Manche alten Hakenmodelle, die sich weit über 100 Jahre bewährt haben, bekommt man heute nur noch von Billiganbietern in richtig schlechter Qualität. Als Trostpflaster gibt's Spezialhaken mit Nanodingsbumsbeschichtung im Showdisplay für Mondpreise.  



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Am Auto wurde letztlich auch nix wirklich neu erfunden, wir eiern immernoch mit ner 150 Jahre alten Motorentechnik rum und werdens wohl auch noch weitere Dekaden tun.



Die Automobilindustrie behauptet fest und eisern, dass dies nicht so wäre und die Verbrennungsmotoren (mit Digitaltechnik) enorme Fortschritte gemacht hätten. Nur sieht man davon recht wenig, was man am Verbrauch sparen könnte macht man mit Übergröße und dafür notwendigen PS zunichte. Fortschritt? Elektroautos gab's auch schon vor über 100 Jahren. Wir drehen uns im Kreis, nicht nur bei Angeltrends. |rolleyes

Das selbstfahrende, selbstanschlagende und selbstdrillende Angelboot, das auch noch die Fänge fotografiert und zurücksetzt will hoffentlich niemand von uns. Natürlich kann man die Effektivität trotzdem maximieren, aber wo bleibt der Spaß wenn z.B. Weitwurfspezialisten beim Brandungsangeln künftig auch nur noch Bootchen mit den Montagen hinausfahren lassen? Wenn die Kunst den punktgenauen Wurfes beim Spinnangeln ebenso durch Kukö-Absetz-Boote ersetzt wird?    
Dabei muss einem immer bewusst sein, dass Angeln gar nicht dazu dient, maximale Effizienz zu erreichen. Wer viele Fische in möglichst kurzer Zeit fangen will, geht fischen und nicht angeln.


----------



## pennfanatic (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ich finde Elektroautos super!
Vor allem wenn sie nicht mehr fahren können!
Denn woher kommt der Strom?
Es sage jetzt keiner der kommt aus der Steckdose.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist immerhin gleich geblieben



Und wie definierst du diese Qualität?
An der Schärfe, an der Optik oder gar der Materialbeschaffenheit sprich Legierung?
Ersteres und Zweites kann man ohne weiteres überprüfen, letzteres als Endbenutzer quasi gar nicht. 




Purist schrieb:


> Die Automobilindustrie behauptet fest und eisern, dass dies nicht so wäre und die Verbrennungsmotoren (mit Digitaltechnik) enorme Fortschritte gemacht hätten. Nur sieht man davon recht wenig, was man am Verbrauch sparen könnte macht man mit Übergröße und dafür notwendigen PS zunichte. Fortschritt? Elektroautos gab's auch schon vor über 100 Jahren. Wir drehen uns im Kreis, nicht nur bei Angeltrends. |rolleyes



Ändert ja nix daran das die Motortechnik, sprich Otto-Motor, unverändert ist. Der Fortschritt liegt genau wie bei allem anderen (auch beim Angeltackle) darin, die Effizienz soweit es machbar ist zu steigern..vor allem durch den Einsatz anderer Materialien. Der Otto-Motor ist ausgereizt, da wird nix mehr großartig gehen, egal wie toll man das elektronisch auch steuern kann.
Verkaufen kann man dennoch viel wenn der Tag lang ist |rolleyes




Purist schrieb:


> Das selbstfahrende, selbstanschlagende und selbstdrillende Angelboot, das auch noch die Fänge fotografiert und zurücksetzt will hoffentlich niemand von uns. Natürlich kann man die Effektivität trotzdem maximieren, aber wo bleibt der Spaß wenn z.B. Weitwurfspezialisten beim Brandungsangeln künftig auch nur noch Bootchen mit den Montagen hinausfahren lassen? Wenn die Kunst den punktgenauen Wurfes beim Spinnangeln ebenso durch Kukö-Absetz-Boote ersetzt wird?



Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen daß dies irgendeinem Angler vorschwebt.
Der Industrie traue ich sowas aber schon zu und mit entsprechendem Marketing verscherbeln die das auch noch gut.
Gibt genug die jeden Käse glauben, solange wie er gut verpackt ist.




Purist schrieb:


> Dabei muss einem immer bewusst sein, dass Angeln gar nicht dazu dient, maximale Effizienz zu erreichen. Wer viele Fische in möglichst kurzer Zeit fangen will, geht fischen und nicht angeln.



Ich denke schon das den meisten Anglern das auch bewußt ist.
Das die Industrie/Medien uns gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen will und das auch mit sehr hoher Rate schafft (welcher Spinnangler läßt sich nicht mal gerne blenden vom neuen Superköder...der muß erst noch geboren werden ), gerade in der heutigen Zeit des sehr stark ausgeprägten Spinnangeln, wo quasi jeder Hinz seinen 0815-Gummilatschen/Wobbler als das Non plus ultra feilbietet und das zu sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch klappt, spricht doch auch eigene Bände.
Wir Menschen glauben auch einfach fast alles oder lassen uns gern zu etwas hinreißen , gerade wenns um unser schönes Hobby geht.
Ob das dann letztlich wirklich Sinn macht, bringt die Erfahrung damit dann mit sich.
Nur bis dahin hat der Hersteller sein Reibach schon damit gemacht, die Story ist verkauft, die nächste wartet schon und es wird wieder genug geben die sich darauf stürzen.

Das Angeln ansich wird wohl keine Innovationen mehr erfahren (so wie beim Rad), da wird man sich halt nur in der Effizienzausnutzung von Materialien und Herstellungsverfahren soweit wie möglich bewegen.
Wenn anders wäre, würden wir vermutlich keine Fische sondern was weiß ich was fangen.
Ne Rute erfindet keiner mehr neu, Schnur (ob Mono, Multifil, Wollgarn etc...Schnur ist Schnur) und Haken (ohne Hakenbogen gehts nunmal nicht, von daher bleibt es dabei) ebenso wenig. 
Bei Rollen isses auch nicht anders, egal welches Antriebsprinzip...das Ding hat Schnur aufzuwickeln und beim Wurf freizugeben, im Drill bremsen und das wars.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich finde Elektroautos super!
> Vor allem wenn sie nicht mehr fahren können!
> Denn woher kommt der Strom?
> Es sage jetzt keiner der kommt aus der Steckdose.



Im Kofferraum sitzt ne Hamsterfamilie im Laufkäfig...nennt sich dann Biostrom


----------



## Purist (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und wie definierst du diese Qualität?
> An der Schärfe, an der Optik oder gar der Materialbeschaffenheit sprich Legierung?
> Ersteres und Zweites kann man ohne weiteres überprüfen, letzteres als Endbenutzer quasi gar nicht.



Die Legierung kann ich nicht testen, wenn die Haken aber identisch aussehen (Größe, Spezialform, Drahtdicke), genauso scharf sind, sich bei gleicher Zugkraft aufbiegen und der damalige Anbieter heute der Vertreiber der Markenhaken in Deutschland ist, weiß ich auch so wo die damals herkamen  
Die Marke war früher in Deutschland noch keine rede wert, weil die keiner kannte.


----------



## pennfanatic (16. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Im Kofferraum sitzt ne Hamsterfamilie im Laufkäfig...nennt sich dann Biostrom



Ach so!
Jetzt habe ich das verstanden!
Aber was meint Petra dazu?


----------



## geomas (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ich hab noch Haken aus den 80er Jahren, die würde ich heute bedenkenlos einsetzen. Sind aber nicht die „Ost-Haken”, mit denen ich in meiner Kindheit herumärgerte, sondern waren „Spenden” von Westverwandten.
An den Aberdeen-Haken (Mustad?) hat sich im Laufe der letzten 30 Jahre sicher nicht viel geändert. Und das ebenfalls geschenkte Päckchen roter Gamakatsu-Haken (25 Stück feine 10er im blauen Plastik-Briefchen) von etwa 1987 würde ich heute bedenkenlos im Laden kaufen, falls ich wüßte, wo ;-) 

Wie vorher geschrieben - wirklich bahnbrechende Entwicklungen wird es bei Ruten & Rollen wohl nicht mehr geben. Verbesserungen aber sicher.
Und Innovationen in Sachen „Rigs”, Montagen ganz bestimmt auch.


----------



## Minimax (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Die Verbesserungen der letzen Jahrzehnte sind vielfältig, und zählt mal an der fertigmontierten Angel vom Haken bis zu den Socken des Anglers all die kleinen Innovationen auf, summiert sich das zu ganz anderen Möglichkeiten und Praktiken zusammen.

Plus: Zwar gab es vor 20 Jahren auch Top Ruten (bzw. Komponente einfügen), aber heute sind Produkte vergleichbarer Qualität weitaus erschwinglicher und auch einfacher zu beschaffen. 

Und natürlich ging es früher auch anders- aber heute geht es einfacher. Und wenn ich keine Knickis mag oder brauche, benutz ich halt Alufolie. Früher hatte man diese Wahl nicht.

Ich glaube daher nicht, dass Revolutionen bei Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Haken zu erwarten sind: Aber ich glaube, dass kontinuierlich die Eigenschaften der Spitzenmodelle in den Mittel- und Niedrigpreissektor herunter"tropfen",
und ich glaube das wir heute eine wunderbare Vielfalt von Schrott bis Manna haben, und das sich diese noch weiter verfielfältigen wird. Wir müssen uns nur zurechtfinden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, dass kontinuierlich die Eigenschaften der Spitzenmodelle in den Mittel- und Niedrigpreissektor herunter"tropfen",
> und ich glaube das wir heute eine wunderbare Vielfalt von Schrott bis Manna haben, und das sich diese noch weiter verfielfältigen wird. Wir müssen uns nur zurechtfinden können.


Sehe ich auch so.

Und früher war es öfter so, dass teureres Gerät auch wirklich mehr taugte.

Am Preis kann man das leider heute kaum noch festmachen - nicht mal mehr, dass bessere Komponenten/Materialien verbaut sind, wenn etwas teurer im Verkauf ist.

Das nervt..

Auf der anderen Seite ist, wie Du schreibst, vieles im preiswerten Sektor angekommen, wo man früher nur von träumte. 

Richtigen "Schrott" findeste eigentlich nur noch in der ganz billigen Range..


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Eine absolute Inovation wären mal geflochtene Schnüre mit einen "wahren Durchmesser" und einer "wahren Tragkraft"...
Also keine "0,22er mit 51Kg" die dann in Wirklichkeit eine 0,36er mit 28Kg Tragkraft ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

naja, das wäre keine Innovation, sondern nur ehrlicher Aufdruck auf der Ware ;-)))

Schon hart, wenn man Ehrlichkeit als Innovation verkaufen müsste, oder ;-))


----------



## Andal (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als die ersten japanischen Konsumgüter zu uns kamen. Alles hat über die nachgemachten Sachen gelacht. Heute lacht keiner mehr über japanische Gerätschaften - im Gegenteil - "made in Japan" gilt bei vielen Dingen, ja ganz besonders beim Angelzeug, als das Maß der Dinge.

Heute wird über das Zeug aus China gelästert. Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass die Zeit kommt, wo Angelausrüstungen stolz um den See getragen werden, weil sie aus dem Supershop von Herrn Wu in Peking kommen. Das der Mann aber mit übelsten Plagiaten angefangen hat, wird dann jeder wohlwollend vergessen haben.


----------



## hecht99 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Aber da sind wir uns doch fast alle einig: Sinnvolle Neuerungen wird es kaum noch geben, wenn dann sind es viel mehr Marketing und Optik, die für Verkaufszahlen sorgen werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Andal schrieb:


> - "made in Japan" gilt bei vielen Dingen, ja ganz besonders beim Angelzeug, als das Maß der Dinge.


JDM -Material (oder was dafür ausgegeben wird) meinst Du?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Aber da sind wir uns doch fast alle einig: Sinnvolle Neuerungen wird es kaum noch geben, wenn dann sind es viel mehr Marketing und Optik, die für Verkaufszahlen sorgen werden...


nö, nicht einig.
Ich bleibe gespannt. 

Siehe Entwicklung vom Festnetz über Handy und wie schnell dann Smartphones die Welt veränderten (grade mal in 10 Jahren)..

DAS hätte wohl auch keiner vorher gedacht gehabt...


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Haken aus den 80er Jahren, die würde ich heute bedenkenlos einsetzen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

und? 
Halten noch?? 
Versteigern, vielleicht findet sich Liebhaber, sind wir ja fast schon im Bereich Antiquitäten


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und?
> Halten noch??
> Versteigern, vielleicht findet sich Liebhaber, sind wir ja fast schon im Bereich Antiquitäten




Hallo,

war gerade in meinem Anglerzimmer im Keller und hab einen von den ca. 55 Jahre alten Haken getestet , einen 3 er an ca. 35er Vorfach, bei 5 Kilo ist da nichts gerissen.
Kanntest Du eigentlich noch die Firma Flechsenberger-Angelgeräteversand in Fürth? Machte so Anfang/Mitte der 1980er dicht. War, glaube ich der erste Angelgeräteversand in Deutschland, schon in den 1950ern (vielleicht sogar schon vor dem Krieg, was ich allerdings nicht weiss).  Dadurch war das Geschäft in Fürth sehr gut sortiert und ich kannte kein Angelgeschäft welches in der damaligen Zeit mehr Angebote hatte. Selbst der Stork in München, wo ich einmal war, konnte da nicht mithalten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Aber da sind wir uns doch fast alle einig: Sinnvolle Neuerungen wird es kaum noch geben, wenn dann sind es viel mehr Marketing und Optik, die für Verkaufszahlen sorgen werden...



Solche Sprüche gab es zu allen Epochen. Und trotzdem ging immer noch etwas mehr.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> JDM -Material (oder was dafür ausgegeben wird) meinst Du?



Ja klar. Schau dir die entsprechenden Trööts doch an. Da gilt ja der Gang zum "Japaner" schon wie ein Gottesdienst.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und?
> Halten noch??



Was soll an einem Haken verderben, wenn er nicht gerostet ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Vorfach z. B. - aber Lajos schreibt ja, dass selbst das noch hält (was mich wiederum eher wundert)..


----------



## Andal (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Haken und Vorfach sind aber zwei paar Schuhe. Wobei Mono sehr, sehr alt werden darf, wenn sie absolut dunkel gelagert wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorfach z. B. - aber Lajos schreibt ja, dass selbst das noch hält (was mich wiederum eher wundert)..



Hallo,

Lagerung in einem Schrank, immer dunkel. Der Raum so gut wie nie unter 10 und über 20 Grad.
Hab auch gerade noch mal eine wirklich alte Schnur getestet. Restbestand auf einer alten Spule, Stren 0,40 Tragkraft angegeben 17 lbs. hielt auch die 5 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Hab ich ähnliches, wenn auch “nur“ aus den 70ern. Alles unbenutzt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minimax (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hab ich ähnliches, wenn auch “nur“ aus den 70ern. Alles unbenutzt.
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171117/01fe52596c4f573ae9653c627a7f4f4e.jpg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bombe20 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich, als Oldie und Vorratsmensch, habe noch Haken aus den 1960ern, anfangs der 1960er. Original Flechsenberger-Angelhaken, originalvepackt.


in dem alten angelgelumpe meines vaters liegen noch dickdrahtige öhrhaken aus aluminium rum.
ich habe mal den angelnachlass eines alten herren übernommen. dort waren die auch mit dabei. die waren das erste, was ich entsorgt habe.


----------



## Purist (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hab ich ähnliches, wenn auch “nur“ aus den 70ern. Alles unbenutzt.



Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum wir anodisierte Alu-Spulen benutzen: Weil wir sie tagelang ins Wasser legen wollen :m

Aber mal im ernst, die Werbesprüche haben sich kaum geändert. Auch damals waren die Haken die schärfsten und stärksten überhaupt, der bestimmte Kunstköder der Fängigste und die Schnur völlig unsichtbar.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Minimax schrieb:


> Auf dem zweiten Bild (ich hoffe ich hab das richtige im Zitat stehen lassen) sieht man im Inneren des Vorfachbriefchens den Beginn eines Spruches:
> "Fische fangen ist ein Spiel.."
> mich interessiert wie der alte Slogan weitergeht, könntest Du ihn bitte vervollständigen?
> vielen Dank,
> Minimax



Gerne doch.
"Fische fangen ist ein Spiel, mit der Angelschnur NORYL"



Noch bissl Schleichwerbung von damals.
Das letzte Bild zeigt die Originaltube....ja ich hab das Zeug immernoch rumliegen und nein, ich drück den Kleister nicht zur Veranschaulichung jetzt raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Purist schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum wir anodisierte Alu-Spulen benutzen: Weil wir sie tagelang ins Wasser legen wollen :m
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, die Werbesprüche haben sich kaum geändert.


Zumindest bei dieser Werbung stimmte das im Gegensatz zu heute aber auch wirklich, die Tests wurden auch wirklich mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig nachgemacht! :q

Was die Qualität von Rollenmaterial und besonders den verwendeten Metallen betrifft, da war damals eine andere Zeit und Gesinnung als heute. 
Den Bescheina-Beschiss gab es 1980 noch gar nicht, Nanu-Nana kam gerade erst mit Reisstroh, Körbchen und Latschen auf den Markt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Mensch Bimmelrudi, ist ja göttlich, was Du da alles noch so ausgräbst..


----------



## Ruttentretzer (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Hallo,
wer kann sich noch an die Leuchtposen von DAM erinnern, wo man die Leuchtflüssigkeit aus 2 Komponenten selbst mischen musste?
Wenn was daneben ging hat sich die Plastikpose aufgelöst.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

gaaaanz dunkel im Hinterkopp

Da ist man dann heut schon definitiv weiter..
Innovation gibts halt auch im Kleinen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Bei der J-Braid x4 hat Daiwa nicht mehr geschummelt wie bei der x8. Gleiche Daten wie in US/AU.


----------



## angler1996 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Vergleiche die Schnüre die in Europa verkauft werden mit den gleichen in den USA.
> Auf dem Weg nach Europa werden die Durchmesser dünner und die Tragkraft höher. Die Hersteller sind schon wahre Zauberkünstler.:vik:
> 
> In den USA könnten die sich das nicht erlauben. Hätten eine Klage am Hals und müßten mächtig Kohle abdrücken....
> Nur bei uns hat noch niemand riskiert dagegen zu klagen und in den Foren schreiben sich die Leute darüber die Finger wund......




 Der Weg ist lang bis Europa und dauert,
naja, verry old is better so ab 18 Jahre gelagert aus Schottland oder https://www.wine-searcher.com/find/lafite+rothschild+pauillac+medoc+bordeaux+france/1961

ist ja vielleicht bei Geflochtenen auch so|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Minimax (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gerne doch.
> "Fische fangen ist ein Spiel, mit der Angelschnur NORYL"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



bastido schrieb:


> Ist der gleiche Unfug wie bei allen Daiwa Schnüren.
> 
> http://daiwafishing.com.au/products/j-braid-4-yellow/
> 
> http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_1/geflochtene_schn%C3%BCre_1/j-braid_x4/5,1,74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10



Ab PE3 und aufwärts passts, alles drunter ist überall nur Wischiwaschi und für mich völlig uninteressant.


----------



## DeralteSack (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Sprich Daiwa Germany doch mal auf diese Tabelle an. Wahrscheinlich werden sie antworten, dass es sich um einen Kopierfehler handelt und die Spalten Tragkraft unf Durchmesser verrutscht seien.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Besser verrutscht als vertauscht


----------



## Fruehling (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö, nicht einig.
> Ich bleibe gespannt.
> 
> Siehe Entwicklung vom Festnetz über Handy und wie schnell dann Smartphones die Welt veränderten (grade mal in 10 Jahren)..
> ...



Im Bereich Prozessoren und Mikroelektronik setzt derzeit die Physik die  Grenzen - viel mehr Miniaturisierung (und Takt) geht nicht, sonst gibt's  Kurzschlüsse.

Ähnliches gilt auch für den Bereich geflochtener Schnüre, denn es müssen  eine gewisse Anzahl Moleküle nebeneinander liegen, damit dünnste  PE-Fäden, aus denen sie geflochten werden, nicht unvermittelt reißen.  Gilt übrigens auch für andere web- bzw. flechtbare Materialien.


----------



## DeralteSack (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ich denke, es ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend in der Entwicklung.
Durchaus wird in naher Zukunft im Bereich der Blanks nicht sehr viel sich ereignen. Man wird die Blanks noch etwas mehr sensibilisieren und vermutlich wird man alt hergebrachtes, wie Holzblanks (Bambusruten) oder evtl. auch Metall und Leichtmetallblanks wieder aufgreifen und weiterentwicklen. Letztere habe ich in Russland schon gesehen, wo man extrem belastbare Ruten zum schweren fischen mit Stahlseilen verwendet.
Auch die Nanotechnologie ist bereits sehr fortgeschritten. Die Schnüre wird man versuchen durch noch mehr einzelne Stränge zu verfeinern, jedoch wird vorerst ein Quantensprung ausbleiben. Man forscht ja schon seit Jahrzehnten an der Herstellung künstlicher Spinnenfäden, jedoch gibt es hier noch keine marktfähigen und bezahlbaren Produkte.
Ich ermute die meisten Entwicklungen werden im Bereich des Zubhörs sein. Posen mit GPS, GPS gestützte Dronen mit Fishfinder, die den Köder ausbringen und evtl. auch animieren können, ferngesteuerte U-Bootköder mit Kamera und Sender, die man dem Hecht direkt vor das Maul steuern kann, Hochleistungsrollen zu günstigeren Preisen, noch verrücktere Köder, App gestütztes Tackle, welches vom Handy aus gesteuert werden kann, VR-Brillen für die Steuerung der Köder, etc.


----------



## nostradamus (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

êndlich jemand der Ahnung hat!

Dabke DeralteSack


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ich denke, im Bereich Köder - vielleicht endlich einen, auf den ALLE Fische gehen AUSSER Schwarzmundgrundeln?

Bei Futter, Boilies, Pellets ist sicher mehr möglich als bei physikalisch/technischen Dingen. 

Auf der anderen Seite:
Jede technische Umwälzung war etwas, was man sich vorher NICHT vorstellen könnte..

Könnten wirs uns vorstellen, gäbs das wahrscheinlich schon...


----------



## geomujo (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

In Sachen Ruten ist für mich das Ende der Fahnenstange eine Daiwa Kopfrute der Hera-Klasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Hatte grade eine Browning in der Hand, zum "Gummizugstippen" auf Karpfen - 11 m lang. 

Ist schon irre, wie leicht solche Stangen inzwischen geworden und wie wenig die bei der Länge durchhängen...


----------



## geomujo (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

So'n 8m-Modell mit 200g  ... irgendwann mal!


----------



## Nordan (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist schon irre, wie leicht solche Stangen inzwischen geworden und wie wenig die bei der Länge durchhängen...



Vllt Viagra in den Blank eingearbeitet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

nano-Viagra ;-)))))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Fürs Konto aber eher macro^^

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Hallo,

wie ich schon weiter vorne in Bezug auf Fliegenruten erwähnte: der Trend zu immer leichteren, sprich dünneren Ruten ist nicht unbedingt von Vorteil.
Aber, wie heisst es so schön: "Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich" 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Gut zumindest, dass es inzwischen so viel Gerät gibt, dass für jeden was dabei ist.

Schlecht, dass man von der Vielfalt "erschlagen" wird..

Gut, dass es für jeden Geldbeutel was gibt...

Schlecht, dass man Qualität nicht (mehr) am Preis festmachen kann...

Gut, dass immer mehr Innovationen  als Verbesserungen bei vorhandenem Gerät kommen...

Zweifelhaft, ob so was wie so "große" Innovationen wie geflochtene , Boilies oder Gummiköder noch mal kommen werden.

Spannende Zeiten..


----------



## Purist (19. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zweifelhaft, ob so was wie so "große" Innovationen wie geflochtene , Boilies oder Gummiköder noch mal kommen werden.



Wenn du dir anschaust, dass du schon vor 90 Jahren all das verwenden konntest (gekochte Teigköder für Karpfen waren in Angelblättern vorgestellt worden, Geflochtene aus Rosshaar o.ä. war Standardschnur, Gummiköder aus Gummi/Kautschuk gab es bereits) und selbst elektrische Bissanzeiger schon vor fast 80 Jahren an den Gewässern Einzug hielten, ist es mit den großen Innovationen nicht weit her. Die müssten schon heute vorhanden sein, wenn sie in naher Zukunft ausgereift und in gemäßigtem Preisrahmen den Massenmarkt erobern sollten. 

Wie gesagt, außer elektronischem Klimbim fällt mir da nicht viel ein und dabei muss man festhalten, dass es z.B. schon in den 80er Jahren digitale Baitcasterrollen gab- die sich allerdings nicht durchgesetzt haben. 
Verbesserungen an Vorhandenem wird es weiterhin geben, z.B. wenn neue Materialien entwickelt werden. Gerade an Angelrollen sieht man jedoch auch, wie das mit dem vielen High-Tech auch nach hinten losgehen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Ist schon ein Unterschied, ob das jemand "jahrzehntelang" macht oder ob ne Firma was marktreif macht für alle.

Für mich jedenfalls..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Unterschied, ob das jemand "jahrzehntelang" macht oder ob ne Firma was marktreif macht für alle.
> 
> Für mich jedenfalls..



Wobei das dann eher ne Vertrauensfrage ist. Die Skepsis Neuem gegenüber ist uns schließlich angeboren.


----------



## Purist (19. November 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Unterschied, ob das jemand "jahrzehntelang" macht oder ob ne Firma was marktreif macht für alle.



Wenn du dich zurückbesinnst, welch holperigen Anfang die Boilieangelei in Deutschland hatte (ich meine die 80er), wie schlecht man an all das Spezialmaterial noch in den frühen 90ern kam, dann wäre eine simple Durchsetzung des Köders über Angelblätter, die eben hätte nur regelmäßig erfolgen müssen, doch die bessere Wahl gewesen. Stattdessen ging es erst einmal hierzulande einen Weg in die Bedeutungslosigkeit um dann von Engländern zur Wissenschaft gemacht zu werden, die über unzählige Kleinfirmen (auch Briten sind clevere Unternehmer..) Tröpfchenweise in das Bewusstsein der Deutschen kam, die dann, nacht Bereinigungen, in über 3 Jahrzehnte zum heutigen Marktfeld heranwuchs.

Bei elektronischen Bißanzeigern ist es ja noch haarsträubender verlaufen. Spätestens mit der Erfindung des Transistors hätte sich in Deutschland ein Elektronikfachmann des Themas zuwenden sollen, dann hätte man schon in den 60er- und 70er Jahren Brauchbareres gehabt, anstatt dem, was da von der Insel kam.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Kartoffel/Angelkanone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3PX74gr9RM


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bis zur GPS vorprogrammierten  und vom Smartphone gesteuerten Futterdrohne ist es dann auch nicht mehr weit, wenn es diese nicht schon gibt?
> 
> Jürgen



Seit einigen Jahren schon gibt es als Serienprodukte Unterwasser-Roboter. DeepTrekker heißt da z.B. ein Modell. 

Die Dinger sind schon nicht schlecht - kosten aber doch einige tausend Euro. 

Mittlerweile sind aber auch Unterwasserdrohnen, speziell für Angler erhältlich, z.B. der PowerRay - kosten "nur" noch rund 2000€.

Ich denke in den kommenden Jahren werden die noch günstiger und man wird zunehmend Angler mit solchen Geräten sehen. 

So in ca.20 Jahren kann man dann Seminare anbieten:
"Uraltes Wissen neu entdeckt: Die Futterschaufel - Loten und Füttern wie im letzten Jahrtausend"

Als Option könnte man dann evtl. auch gleich noch einen Schwimmkurs mit anbieten, da dürfte es auch genug Kundschaft für geben


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Als Option könnte man dann evtl. auch gleich noch einen Schwimmkurs mit anbieten, da dürfte es auch genug Kundschaft für geben


pööööhse - aber leider wohl treffend.....


----------



## Gast (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind aber auch Unterwasserdrohnen, speziell für Angler erhältlich, z.B. der PowerRay - kosten "nur" noch rund 2000€.



In 10-15 Jahren sind diese Unterwasserdrohnen für Bootsangler genau so "normal" wie ein Echolot.
Nur das diese Drohnen dann die Größe eines Wobblers haben und in die Hosentasche passen.
Wenn sie sich denn durchsetzen und der Angler so auch angeln möchte.
Meins wäre es nicht, dazu finde ich das aufspüren von Fischen viel zu spannend als das ich mir diese "Arbeit" abnehmen lassen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

die eigene Sichtweise ist nicht immer die der Masse und vor allem nicht immer ehrlich (sonst gäbs keine Massentierhaltung und alle würden nur Bio kauen - mache Realitätscheck....)...

Wenn man am Ende fängt (oder meint besser zu fangen), wirds verkauft - jede Wette...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind aber auch Unterwasserdrohnen, speziell für Angler erhältlich, z.B. der PowerRay - kosten "nur" noch rund 2000€.
> 
> Ich denke in den kommenden Jahren werden die noch günstiger und man wird zunehmend Angler mit solchen Geräten sehen.


Das Grundproblem für unsere Angelei ist die schlechte Sicht, der trübe Wassersud. Eigentlich möchte man ja Fische sehen, die wiederum nicht gut sichtbar sein wollen. Bei 10 bis 50cm Sichtweite kommt mit solchen Unterwasserspionen keine rechte Freude auf.
Im Meer sieht das dagegen oft ganz anders aus.

Konzentriert am Objekt bei Futterplatz-Standkameras oder der Schleppkamera vorm Köder sieht man aber schon sehr vieles als Filmergebnisse, und geht leidlich. Wird man zwar eher schwindelig wenn die Kamera rotiert, aber man sieht einige interessante Details vorher.

Insofern kann ich mir eher mehr Minikameras am Angelplatz oder Beobachtungspunkt vorstellen, quasi an jeder Posenangel und jedem Wobbler möglich. Und machbar und billig wird das zwangsläufig irgendwann auch.


----------



## Saka (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Wenn jemand ein Echolot benutzt, kann man auch gleich mit einem Schleppnetz übern Teich Fahren! Meine Meinung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Sowas kann man auch meinen zu:
Kompass, GPS-Empfänger, Taschenlampe, Kopflampe, Elektrorollen, Elektrobootsmotor, Verbrennerbootsmotor, usw. usw.


----------



## Saka (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Was meinst du jetzt mit deiner Aufzählung? Mit den von dir aufgezählten kann man nicht sehen wo die Fische stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

zu sehen wo der Fisch steht, bringt ihn noch nicht an Bord ;-)

Jede Neuerung hat halt ihre Anhänger und ihre Skeptiker..

Vollkommen in Ordnung...

Solange nicht wieder gleich jemand meint, alles (Neue) verbieten zu müssen und es Anglern freigestellt bleibt, was sie wie nutzen.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

@Saka
Naja, ein Schleppnetz erhöht die Fangchancen schon deutlich mehr als ein Echolot  

Selbst wenn man es schafft mit dem Echolot Fische zu lokalisieren (in der Realität viel schwieriger als man sich das in der Theorie so vorstellt) heißts ja noch lange nicht dass die auch beißen wollen. 

Ich besitze ein Echolot und habs auf dem Boot aber eher selten dabei - mein Hausgewässer ist ein Baggersee mit so ca. 13ha, den beangel ich seit ca. 14 Jahren recht intensiv. Ich kenne die Strukturen und weiß auch wo die Fische stehen - fang sie aber trotzdem meistens nicht :q 

Auf dem Meer hingegen ist es ohne Echolot kaum vorstellbar. Wasser so weit das Auge reicht, kein überhängender Busch o.ä. da ist man ohne Echolot ziemlich aufgeschmissen. Hinzu kommt da natürlich auch ein Sicherheitsaspekt... ist manchmal schon ganz praktisch wenn man weiß, wie viel Wasser man noch unterm Kiel hat. Von der Kartenplotterfunktion die einen ggf. auch bei Nebel hilft wieder heimzukommen ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

2 Doofe, ein Gedanke, Franz...
;-))))


----------



## Gast (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*



Saka schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein Echolot benutzt, kann man auch gleich mit einem Schleppnetz übern Teich Fahren! Meine Meinung.


Ja, ist total einfach mit Echolot Fische zu fangen.
Frag mal die Bootsangler, die berichten täglich von Fängen wo sie 5 Zander und 3 Hechte fangen, aber nicht über den ganzen Tag, in der Stunde |supergri


----------



## Saka (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Oh gut das hab ich auch noch nicht gewußt. Da kann man ja schnell mal in der Mittagspause los.
Du bist ja ein Witzbold


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Um mal wieder zum Ausgangsthema zurückzukommen, ich hatte vor einigen Jahren schon mal ein ähnliches Thema gestartet - auch mit konkreten Vorschlägen was man noch erfinden müsste  

Wenn man das so vergleicht, zeigt sich schon dass immernoch eine Fortentwicklung stattfindet  

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290224


----------



## geomas (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Fernab vom High-End-Tackle-Bereich gibts ja zum Glück auch noch die kleinen Innovationen. Praktische Kleinteile, die das Angeln einfacher machen. 
Die Quickstops würde ich als Beispiel nennen wollen.


----------



## geomujo (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelgeräte - wo ist das Ende der Fahnenstange*

Oder die Hakenschoner für Wobbler - die bei mir weniger die Haken, denn mehr den Wobbler schützen sollen ;-)


----------

